# Traveling to work



## lietz06 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was wondering how often hedgehogs are awake during the day? I origianlly wanted to get a hedgehog as our office pet but soon after researching them I found out they are nocturnal and if you want to hold them you need to spend time with them while their awake. So we get off at 5 so then I was thinking I could have him set up here at home and have a smaller cage at work since he'd be sleeping most of the time. I'd prolly take him in bout twice a week...would that be a problem? It'll be a baby so I figured maybe I could get one of those sugarglider bags n bond a lil with em at the desk. Any advice?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay... so are you still wanting one as an office pet, or as your own personal pet? As a personal pet, you should just keep him/her at home, and not stress him out with the constant traveling. Hedgehogs aren't suited to being office pets, class pets, etc. They don't respond well to stress and constantly changing surroundings. 

I don't think it would be a good idea. In addition to the stress and the hedgies sleeping the whole time anyways, will you be able to keep the air 73-78* for him?


----------



## lietz06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright, that makes sense. Thanks for the advice Umm at work the temp is usually a little closer to 80 or 81 in the afternoons. then at home it's prolly bout 78


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you check with work first to be sure its allowed? My job doesn't allow any animals unless approved by the board, and you have to prove they are for educational purposes. (school) Gone are all the classroom hamsters and lizards that I grew up with in schools. Just thought I would mention it as people can be allergic to hedgehogs and a lot of businesses have policies on animals in the work place.


----------



## angelabrookss (Sep 1, 2010)

They don't respond well to stress and constantly changing surroundings.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

angelabrookss said:


> They don't respond well to stress and constantly changing surroundings.


Just so you know people don't usually respond to old posts unless they have some new information. The date of each post is listed under the title next to the posters name.


----------

